# pdf-Datei ausdrucken



## Daniel (17. Mrz 2004)

Hi zusammen,
ich möchte eine pdf-datei ausdrucken und brache Hilfe. Ich bin schon soweit, dass Daten am Drucker ankommen.
Allerdings druckt der Drucker nur die Binärdaten der Datei aus.
Hier mal ein Teil des Programms:

```
InputStream is = new BufferedInputStream(
                new FileInputStream("C:\\test.pdf"));

            
            DocFlavor flavor = DocFlavor.INPUT_STREAM.AUTOSENSE;
            PrintService service = PrintServiceLookup.lookupDefaultPrintService();

            
            DocPrintJob job = service.createPrintJob();
            Doc doc = new SimpleDoc(is, flavor, null);

            
            PrintJobWatcher pjDone = new PrintJobWatcher(job);

            
            job.print(doc, null);

            
            pjDone.waitForDone();

            
            is.close();
```

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## LastUnicorn (17. Mrz 2004)

Muss man bei PDF nicht auf FOP zugreifen ?


----------



## Daniel (17. Mrz 2004)

Keine Ahnung, deswegen frage ich ja.


----------

